# *** RBO Feb. 27 ***



## passthru24 (Feb 19, 2011)

Feb. 27 will be the next shoot for RBO, and we got some new targets for everyone to shoot. We had our biggest crowd ever last month and we hope to have another big crowd. Hope everyone can come out and shoot'em up. See ya'll then.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll come if you got all new stuff for my new bow.


----------



## Jamey J (Feb 20, 2011)

What r the directions & we'll be there. We comin from Augusta


----------



## howie_r (Feb 20, 2011)

What is the address and is this the one that is in franklin?


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 20, 2011)

It is the one in Franklin,,,the address is 15475 Ga. Hwy 34 Franklin Ga. 30217. If you are putting it in a GPS it will take you toward Ala. thru Franklin. The shoot is on the East side of Franklin, between Newnan and Franklin. Just give me a call 678-378-0816 and I'll be glad to tell you how to get here. Thanks


----------



## braves0624 (Feb 21, 2011)

This is going to be another great shoot!  We had a great turn out last month and I hope every one will come back out and shoot with us this weekend! Hope to see every one here!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe


----------



## hound dog (Feb 21, 2011)

More than likely.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 21, 2011)

Not sure.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 21, 2011)

I think so.


----------



## IRipSteel (Feb 21, 2011)

I will be there so come on down and shoot with a pro ME!


----------



## howie_r (Feb 22, 2011)

What time is does registration start?


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 22, 2011)

howie_r said:


> What time is does registration start?



Scheduled is 9am but we are usually up there and finishing last minute stuff by daylight. SO if you come a little earlier you can warm up and be ready to go!


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 22, 2011)

hound dog said:


> I think so.



I think so too,,,,,I got something for you ,,,


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 22, 2011)

IRipSteel said:


> I will be there so come on down and shoot with a pro ME!



So your going to move out of Novice,,,


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 23, 2011)

Will be working on range today,,,Hope to get alot done and maybe go shoot Sat.,,,,


----------



## hound dog (Feb 23, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> I think so too,,,,,I got something for you ,,,



Cool. 


Order me a QAD HD rest the one you where talking about so I can shoot this bow.


----------



## IRipSteel (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm Going pro this year watch and see...


----------



## elsberryshooter (Feb 24, 2011)

We will be there ...


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 24, 2011)

Ladies and gentleman, this is going to be one heck of a shoot, got the course layed out today and it's going to be awsome. This course will definatly test your yardage judging skills.
Can't wait to see ya'll sunday


----------



## Rip Steele (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope to be there and looking forward to it.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 24, 2011)

IRipSteel said:


> I'm Going pro this year watch and see...



Who is who on here ?  Is this RIP ? Oh well just  to see RIP move to PRO would be something to see  Look foward to seeing everyone Sunday


----------



## Rip Steele (Feb 24, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Who is who on here ?  Is this RIP ? Oh well just  to see RIP move to PRO would be something to see  Look foward to seeing everyone Sunday



This is Rip and I ain't going PRO. You should know I try to shoot novice every time, but you won't let me


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 25, 2011)

Rip Steele said:


> This is Rip and I ain't going PRO. You should know I try to shoot novice every time, but you won't let me



so if you are rip who is the other iripsteel


----------



## IRipSteel (Feb 25, 2011)

That's me homie. Big Rip


----------



## Rip Steele (Feb 25, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> so if you are rip who is the other iripsteel



Not sure who it was.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 25, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> so if you are rip who is the other iripsteel



Split personality, that explains a whole bunch!!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 25, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> Split personality, that explains a whole bunch!!!!



Yea bad and worse ,,,


----------



## hound dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok I'll see yall Sunday.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 25, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Ok I'll see yall Sunday.



Look forward to seeing ya'll then, Tell Angie to drive cause you'll end up in AL. , again


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 25, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Ok I'll see yall Sunday.



It should be good Pound Puppy, you will be able  to see Iripsteelripsteele, don't know which one you will see but it sounds like they will both be here.
Now my only question is does he shoot twice or just once???
 What happen's if Irip shoots first and makes a bad shot, does Rip shoot second and then get on himself for making a bad shot.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 25, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> It should be good Pound Puppy, you will be able  to see Iripsteelripsteele, don't know which one you will see but it sounds like they will both be here.
> Now my only question is does he shoot twice or just once???
> What happen's if Irip shoots first and makes a bad shot, does Rip shoot second and then get on himself for making a bad shot.



Hey what about entry fee ? Does he pay twice or just once


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 26, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Hey what about entry fee ? Does he pay twice or just once



WEll one is a pro from what I see in his posts so they are two differnt classes but he is banded now so we may never find out!


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Feb 26, 2011)

heads up scott! runny and corey will be there!


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 26, 2011)

Hope yall have a blast I will be at work tomorrow!


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 26, 2011)

This is gonna be a good one


----------



## badcompany (Feb 26, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> This is gonna be a good one



Well it better be since DJ wont be there. Should be there by 8:00am


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 26, 2011)

badcompany said:


> Well it better be since DJ wont be there. Should be there by 8:00am



Thats why we know it's going to be a good one, cause DJ won't be there... Nah just kidding he will be surely missed. This is a new style for RBO so I hope everyone will enjoy it. This is a really good set shoot. Hope to see ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 26, 2011)

badcompany said:


> Well it better be since DJ wont be there. Should be there by 8:00am



Come get us so we can sleep on the way.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 27, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Come get us so we can sleep on the way.



you always make the wife drive anyway so what you crying about


----------



## duck-n-deer (Feb 27, 2011)

Guess i'm gonna have to change shifts to shoot with ya again


----------



## duck-n-deer (Feb 27, 2011)

let me know your shoot schedule so i can make arrangements to take off


----------



## hound dog (Feb 27, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> you always make the wife drive anyway so what you crying about



Shut up. you don't have to say it out loud dang.


----------



## howie_r (Feb 27, 2011)

It was a Pleasure to meet you folks I had a Great time. Jody it was nice meeting you as well. You folks at RBO made a great course and this directional challenged fatman sure felt like he got a little bit of a work out.
Thanks again!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 27, 2011)

howie_r said:


> It was a Pleasure to meet you folks I had a Great time. Jody it was nice meeting you as well. You folks at RBO made a great course and this directional challenged fatman sure felt like he got a little bit of a work out.
> Thanks again!!!!



Good too meet you too.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 27, 2011)

Had fun today. I shot good today still need a lot more work. It was a good course. From 40 to 45 is still giving me some fits but I'll get it soon I hope.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 27, 2011)

Scores up yet. Dang yall are slow. LOL


----------



## elsberryshooter (Feb 27, 2011)

I am just hear to tell you today sure did Whoop my butt... Them hills are sure NOT for fat folks .. 
But i did shoot better today than I have at any shoots !!


----------



## badcompany (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome time! I really had a good time shooting with y'all today. Did well on yardage and shot execution. Usually do when shooting for fun, thats what makes it fun.


----------

